# Protecting diff when sandblasting axle



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
One more question, if I might.
The axle is all together, I want to sandblast it,
but want to be careful of the diff when I do.
I'm not sure the best route to take.
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a good idea. That said, I've done it successfully. You need strong duct tape and you need to seal off the axle flange areas and the pinion area very well. The rear cover must be installed, and the fill plug tight. The vent tube must be plugged, and plugged well. If ANY sand gets inside, you will tear up pretty much the whole thing as you drive it. Keep the nozzle pointed AWAY from the vulnerable areas. Like _most_ shortcuts, it has risks, but with finesse and experienced, can be mastered....sort of like wing walking or knife dodging....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Be super careful if you do it! And compressed air the s#$% out of it afterwards.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I attempted to do the same, even with all the care that I took I ended up with sand in the differential. Had to take the whole assembly apart and clean thoroughly. Like GEETEE says doesn't take much to tear up the inside. Only good thing that came out of my experience is that the Ring Gear was pitted and I had to reinstall another new ring and pinion.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There you go....sometimes you can jerk the table cloth out from under the dishes and they remain in place, and sometimes they end up smashed on the floor. It's all a gamble. Less so with luck and experience, but still a roll of the dice.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I do have a confession...I kept the axle outside the garage when I sandblasted everything else. I know some sand got on the diff. I'm thinking I should assume sand has gotten inside, and have it taken apart and cleaned, yes?


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

In my opinion if you weren't directing sand under pressure onto the axle, incremental amounts should not be a problem. The axle assembly was designed to operate in an outside environment, dirt, grit,water etc but none of these is under 100 + pounds of air pressure.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*Makes sense*

Thanks Olde.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I prefer to err on the side of caution. When it comes to sand I don't mess around... i'd take this opportunity to replace the seals and do a good flush. Just my .02


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Flambeau,
good idea..I could learn something in the process, too.


----------

